# Some People Don't Even Try...



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

That incredible rats nest above the fluorescent: It actually looks like they had to put a lot of effort into doing that wrong.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

See it all the time. It's make due. They'll tell you it's been that way for 30 years. "Hasn't burnt down yet". Yeah, it hasn't.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I actually love that stuff, as long as they are paying me to do it right. On the other hand, if they protest fixing it, ...... Aidios Amigos.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I actually love that stuff, as long as they are paying me to do it right. On the other hand, if they protest fixing it, ...... Aidios Amigos.


Me no habla Español! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks like good old farm wiring.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

And... Then they are all over the news about the tragedy that burnt down the whole barn and ceased the operations of the business....

I've seen two such things in the last 3-4 years where I live. I don't have the sympathy for it anymore. They have no problems spending $60,000.00 on a new truck but like hell will they pay to properly wire something.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Switched said:


> They have no problems spending $60,000.00 on a new truck but like hell will they pay to properly wire something.


Or a $200k tractor :thumbup:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

looks to me like they tried, but failed


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm afraid.


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Whats wrong with knob and tube ?


----------

